# Canon 600EX-RT review



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

My review of the 600EX-RT is now online! I used three 600EX-RT's and shot in a lot different scenarios including weddings, portraits, and action with high-speed sync using the new wireless radio TTL capabilities. I included tons of info with many sample photos and descriptions of the shots. Enjoy!

http://markwebbphoto.com/blog/2012/6/canon-600ex-rt-review


----------

